# Uber announces new online tool for law enforcement



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.wfmz.com/news/uber-announces-new-online-tool-for-law-enforcement/636214699




Uber announced Wednesday a new online tool to help make investigation requests more efficient, according to a news release from the company.

The tool is for law enforcement and enables police to gather critical information securely and quickly from out in the field.

It's used as a resource to support law enforcement during investigations, whether it's a rider who's a witness or a driver who's a victim of a crime.

"Uber believes we have a responsibility to appropriately cooperate with law enforcement investigations while also protecting the privacy of our users.

Currently, the company's law enforcement outreach team is available to assist police 24/7.

Uber: 
Crime is a reality in every community and is something all companies face. At Uber, we believe we have a responsibility to appropriately cooperate with law enforcement investigations, while also protecting the privacy of our users.

While serving as an assistant district attorney for 13 years in San Francisco's District Attorney's Office, I saw firsthand the importance of having information available that is integral to a criminal investigation. This experience has given me the unique perspective needed to help build a global investigations team to interact with law enforcement and share information quickly when time is critical.

Since joining Uber last year, I have focused on bringing in former law enforcement individuals who have the expertise to handle requests from public safety officials during active investigations. Today, this team now represents Uber in regions around the world.

Our ongoing investments in technology and innovation to build a world-class team has helped assist authorities while at the same time, helping ensure information requests follow our internal policies and applicable laws. In the U.S., for example, our team works diligently to provide information requests after receiving subpoenas, court orders, or search warrants.

With the feedback from law enforcement officials, we designed a new online tool to help make investigative requests more efficient. Technology allows us to help streamline the process, enabling police to gather critical information securely and quickly when and where they need it most.

To help ensure law enforcement agencies are educated on our process, we meet face-to-face with investigators to provide training on Uber's business, data and process for legally obtaining information.

We are proud to work closely with law enforcement to promote safety in our communities.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Let's see....First they released an app to help avoid law enforcement. Now they release an app to help enforcement? What do they call this one, Blueball or Greyball Jr.?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Let's see....First they released an app to help avoid law enforcement. Now they release an app to help enforcement? What do they call this one, Blueball or Greyball Jr.?


Good one


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Let's see....First they released an app to help avoid law enforcement. Now they release an app to help enforcement? What do they call this one, Blueball or Greyball Jr.?


Exactly what I was thinking. One of the biggest reasons they got booted out of London was because they weren't reporting the more serious altercations between drivers and pax and EVERYTHING they've done from day one has been an effort to AVOID following the law


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Let's see....First they released an app to help avoid law enforcement. Now they release an app to help enforcement? What do they call this one, Blueball or Greyball Jr.?


Ya. Blueball will be a re-branded Greyball to keep the cops going in circles.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Keep your enemies close.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Uber thinks snitching things to the gov will help their image.

This should pass around by #deleteuber and let them know they will all be spied on from now on, this reminds me of when police acquired stinger devices to hack phones, boy was it abused, Uber is trying to increase value to their company by saying they have "data and info", do you trust uber with your info? They are no Apple or Google, they will bend on the first threat/money incentive they get.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

E


TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ya. Blueball will be a re-branded Greyball to keep the cops going in circles.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> E


Ahh, the Brian Jones effect.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Maybe Uber should take the same care and concern when lying pax claim intoxicated drivers, just to avoid paying surge fare or what ever game the pax play, thereby taking an innocent driver off the road for several days for a fraudulent and slanderous claim.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

surlywynch said:


> Maybe Uber should take the same care and concern when lying pax claim intoxicated drivers, just to avoid paying surge fare or what ever game the pax play, thereby taking an innocent driver off the road for several days for a fraudulent and slanderous claim.


Maybe they should look into their 800 sexual assault charges globally.
#boobergate


----------

